
Is ergodicity a reasonable hypothesis? - user_235711
http://arxiv.org/abs/1401.7224
======
nmc
Excellent article!

I love how they not only disprove a hypothesis that has been at the
foundations of thermodynamics for a long time, but they even go about
explaining why nobody thought of that before them.

